# Does the NPA recognize other bands



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a really nice Gaditano hen that I want show some time next year does any one know if the Npa will recognize an IPB band?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes you can show the bird. The NPA requirement is the bird needs a seamless band to be showed as a young bird A split band can even be used on an old bird. But the plstic bands today are not as easy to plit But can be done If need be.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*NPA bands*

Here is the policy regarding bands for the upcoming NPA National show in CA.

3. This show only recognizes NPA approved bands. All birds must be seamless banded and within one size for that breed. All young birds (2010 banded) entered must be NPA banded.


So for the national show all bands must be "NPA approved bands".


----------

